# how long until the tribulus/ sex drive deal kicks in?



## cheesegrater (Sep 2, 2005)

been on it three days, dont really care if it helps build muscle, but the sex drive thing would be cool.....i take 2 pills w/ breakfast, along with a multi vitamin and a flaxseed oil pill, and 2 more pills with supper or before a workout. haven't really noticed much of anything yet as far as the libido goes....


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

It takes 5 days to kick in.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> been on it three days, dont really care if it helps build muscle, but the sex drive thing would be cool.....i take 2 pills w/ breakfast, along with a multi vitamin and a flaxseed oil pill, and 2 more pills with supper or before a workout. haven't really noticed much of anything yet as far as the libido goes....



what brand?

also, TongKat Ali combined with Tribulus is much more effective for sex drive.

i.e. Anabolic-Matrix Rx


----------

